# شعر غزل سيدتي الجميلة



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*اليك ابعث باقة من الحروف
بل من اندر معاني الغرام
لك سيدتي
لعينيك البريئتين
اهديك حبي
لشعرك الثائر
اهديك ولعي
لملامحك الغجرية
اهديك اعجابي
لاصفى قلب عرفته
اهديك اخلاصي
للحب الابدي
الذي هو منك
اهديه ما بقى من عمر
و كل ما حملت من عشق

حبك سيدتي
ترعرع في قلبك
ومن قلبك ينبع
و لي اهديته
مع اول ايام العمر
مع احلى ايام العمر
مع اشراقة الصباح
في اجمل ميعاد
تحت زخات من المطر
حين تلاقينا في ذاك المكان
بين العالم
وحدنا
انت و انا
عندها
احييت قلبآ تراكمت عليه
بقايا حطام الماضي
بقايا عجاف الليالي

سيدتي
اصبح
حبك عالمي
به اعيش
به احلم
به اعشق
به اموت فراقآ
به احيا وصالآ
سيدتي
انت دنيتي
سمائها حبك
نجومها نثر همسك
قمرها انت
فما اسعدني بك
و ما اتعسني حين الفراق
و ما اشقاني حين اغمض عنك لحضه

سيدتي
قد طال الغياب
بعد اجمل لقاء
فمتى تعودين
متى تشرقين
متى بي تمرين
متى تحتضنين قلبي الذي
اشقاه برد الشتاء
متى تحتضنين جسدي الذي
امسى كالعود
متى تقر عيني برؤياك
بالله عودي الي
استحلفك بالله ارجعي
الي
قد عفت الملا بعدك
قد نلت السهد من ليلي
قد سئمت نهاري بدونك

سيدتي
ها انا ذا
في نفس المكان
في غير الزمان
انتظرك من جديد
بأمل لا يلين
بقلب لا يحيد عن حبك
سأنتظرك حتى المغيب
حتى تغيب شمس النهار
حتى يطلع الهلال
وعندها
قد اموت
او قد انتظرك الى
يوم آخر
اذا بقي في العمر بقيه
*​


----------



## Mason (16 فبراير 2010)

_اية الرومانسية دى كلها يا قمر_
_ررررررررررررررروعة _
_ميرسى لمجهودك_​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*

*ميرسي يا عسولتي*

*ربنا يعوضك يا حبي*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2010)

اجمل الكلمات يا روزي

عبارات واسطر رومانسية رائعة

مشكورة  اختي ...

الرب يبارك مجهودك...


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي اوي يا كليمو*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك يا جميل*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 فبراير 2010)

*كلمات بتاخد العقل 
وبتذوب القلب 

مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جدا يا روزى

شكرا للموضوع الرائع​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي علي مرورك العسل زيك*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------

